# Cis Turbo question



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

Hello. 

Lately i've been having a lot of fun with an 8v on cis I recently aquired for very cheap. I have fixed a lot of the simple things and read my bentley a lot. 

I was reading about CIS and "power" tuning as well. So here's my hypothetical question. 


Lets say, and I don't really care about the amount of power, or even the rationality of the idea. I'm asking the actual facts of this working. 


Lets say I wanted to put on a k03 and run 4-5 psi, very small turbo very small forced induction amount. I have read and played with my multimeter enriching the fuel mixture and leaning it out by adjusting the wrench. Hypothetically if I set the key a small enough amount to get it running somewhat rich running 4-5 psi would be possible without it leaning out? As I understand it it would lean itself out the higher in the rpms I got. correct?


----------



## 87GOLFITB (Dec 27, 2008)

Yes. I'm sure its been covered here but over on bimmerforums in the E21 section there is a FAQ about doing an all CIS (K JET) turbo. Parts, tuning, etc. Its on my wish list of things to do to my car. 

Don't know if it'll help or not.


----------



## John Milner (Jul 20, 2005)

Heres that thread below. 

Scroll down to the "turbocharging section" & click on it. Then you'll have to scroll down some more to find the CIS info. Lots of good info too. 

http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?p=15933891#post15933891 


Heres another excellent site written by the same bloke who posted above, but its his own site. Still more great info. 

http://sites.google.com/a/e21legion.net/jrcook320/Home/turbo-project 


Now he saying he's got 250hp & runs [email protected] 



You can also have a read about my 76 Mk1 CIS turbo build up in my sig. Plenty of how to's & what sort of parts to use for a very basic setup. 

I've never dyno'd it, but tuned it with a wideband sensor & the mixtures are pretty bloody good & has run [email protected] on 16-18psi on a very dewy night. 

Still some more in it too & with a few more mods & being more aggressive on the launch there is probably a very low 13 in it. 

This is also my daily driver & does 600+km a week to & from work. 

Hope theres enough info in there for you


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

Great reads, thank you for the links. 

I think what i'm asking however is a different than what is explained in those sections. 

I am talking about extremely low boost, 3-4 psi maximum with a extremely small turbo. 

Would a simple enrichment (1/8th turn+) be sufficient to atleast not lean out around 5k rpms? Of course this is strictly theoretical


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

http://www.rabbitgtipage.com/Modific/knock.html 

if you'll be experimenting, knock sensing is a must. 

sure, you can run boost in closed loop, especially if it's just a little. but you definitely want the added assurance of a knock box. 

from there, any enrichment is more power. 

you can upgrade to a full blown cis-e ecu from a mk2 gli/gti to get use of the wot and idle switches. then you can create an enrichment module with an adjustable pot to be able to dial in your mixture under wot. further, you could get a hobb switch to trip the wot circuit when you hit a certain boost.


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

ziddey once again you are awesome


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

After reading about knocking, it seems like it occours at higher boost + octane that is sub 91. 

If I were to simply run 93 at all times, would you still be on the engine knocking?


----------



## 16vdubin (Apr 1, 2007)

well I had a turbocharged 8v and you need to have a cis unit not cis-e as for the sense you want a vacuum advanced dist...Also you will need a Audi fuel warm up regulator for a simple inrichment module..These are things you will want trust me..Another to look at is the lamda part you want to have control not the car so you will need a wideband 02 sensor...Well I hope tis helped you..


----------



## ellocolindo (Jan 15, 2010)

i want to put this into a 91 passat 9a. i have a mk2 1.8 wiring harness and 16v knock box.
a turbo and manifold. i will use a external waste gate.
can a volvo 240 turbo warm up regulator be used in place of the audi one?


----------

